# Lire ebooks de l'ibooks store sur ordi



## loicd38 (22 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
heureux possesseur d'un ipad, j'ai acheté quelques livres sur l'ibooks store.
Je voulais savoir si il était possible de récupérer les fichiers (epub je crois) pour les lire sur un ordi (mac ou pc). Au boulot j'aimerais bien profiter de certains livres sans ammener mon ipad...

Merci pour votre aide, 


Loic


----------



## nuri1951 (22 Septembre 2010)

Quand tu syncronises ton iPad avec PC/MAC tes livres seront sauvegardés dans iTunes, donc récupérés sur ton PC/MAC...mais je ne sais pas si tu pourras les lire là-dessus...je vais tester ce soir.


----------



## arbaot (22 Septembre 2010)

pour ton iPad il y a Stanza pour un Pc ou mac de bureau il y 
Stanza mac ou Stanza window (XP / Vista) 

d'autre alternative en VO là


----------



## sapos (23 Septembre 2010)

loicd38 a dit:


> j'ai acheté quelques livres sur l'ibooks store.



Quel est le format des ebooks que tu as achetés? PDF ou ePub?


----------



## loicd38 (23 Septembre 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses, je vais essayer Stanza!
Pour le format c'est du epub


----------



## loicd38 (23 Septembre 2010)

J'arrive à les récupérer sur le mac mais Stanza ne peut pas les ouvrir à cause des DRM Apple... Pas génial quand même de payer pour un livre et de ne pouvoir le lire que sur un support à cause d'un vérrou....


----------

